# Gibbs? Mill table adjustments



## TheLocalDrunk (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I am getting a little bit of excessive play in my table on the milling machine.

I think this is fixed by adjusting the Gibb screw??
Is it just as easy as turning it one way makes it worse, turning it the other way makes it better? Turning it too much makes movement stiff?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 4, 2019)

That generally fixes things for me. One time though nothing worked. Then I removed the gibb completely and found a steel shaving wedged in there. It acted as a sort of pivot and threw everything off. Once cleaned and oiled up, all was well. Good luck.


----------



## kylemp (Sep 4, 2019)

You're supposed to check the play at the end of the travels when you do the adjusting. But you are more or less on the right track. Someone does a good YouTube video on gib adjustments, I can't recall who it is though. Probably MrPete222


----------



## wharris1 (Oct 19, 2019)

adjusting the wedge in the gibb is the way to tighten things up, just an added note run the table from stop to stop and check for ease of travel as the wear will not be equal throughout the travel
usually less towards the end


----------

